# Freesync greift nur mit FPS Limit?



## FranzJoseph (23. Oktober 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich habe einen neuen Monitor mit 144 Hz+ Freesync. Die 144 Hz sind einfach richtig geil. Aber Freesync will bei mir nicht richtig. Hab ich jetzt InGame z.B. 75 FPS und ich rufe im Monitor OSD die Informationen auf, dann sehe ich wie es immer zwischen 75 Hz und 144 Hz "rumspringt" mache ich jetzt ein FPS Limit von 85(erreiche ich meistens) dann bleibt dir Hz Zahl auch immer bei 85, also Freesync funktioniert. Sollte dann doch mal die FPS auf 75 z.B. absacken, dann schwankt die Hz Zahl wieder. Also kurz 75 dann wieder 144 ...also Freesync greift nicht mehr richtig.
Woran kann das liegen?

Habe eine XFX RX 480 GTR und den Monitor mit dem mitgelieferten DP Kabel angeschlossen.

Freesync und DP 1.2 sind am Monitor aktiviert und im Treiber ebenso. Freesync spanne ist 48-144 Hz laut Treiber. Passt also .

Monitor ist der ViewSonic XG2401

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. 

mfG


----------



## scorplord (23. Oktober 2016)

Versuch doch mal einfach via Treiber einen Lock bei 144Hz zu setzen.
Sollte dich ja erstens nicht stören da dein Monitor eh nicht mehr als 144Hz kann und behebt hoffentlich dein Problem.

Ich persönlich setze einen Lock immer bei 75Hz (Freesync 35-75Hz) und damit klappt es wunderbar.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2016)

Sind die 75fps denn konstant?


----------



## FranzJoseph (23. Oktober 2016)

scorplord schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal einfach via Treiber einen Lock bei 144Hz zu setzen.
> Sollte dich ja erstens nicht stören da dein Monitor eh nicht mehr als 144Hz kann und behebt hoffentlich dein Problem.
> 
> Ich persönlich setze einen Lock immer bei 75Hz (Freesync 35-75Hz) und damit klappt es wunderbar.



Ok wunderbar. Probiere ich dann gleich mal.

@JoM79

Also bei den meisten Maps schaffe ich mehr als 85 FPS, deswegen habe ich dann ein Limit bei 85 fps gesetzt per Treiber. Es gibt dann die ein oder andere Map, wo ich dann zwischen 70 und 80 Fps erziele...also konstant nicht wirklich.

(Die 75 ist jetzt auch nur ein Richtwert. Also ohne Limit schwankt die Hz Zahl bei jeder FPS "Höhe")


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2016)

Aber die Hertz waren nicht gleich mit den fps und auch nicht doppelt so viel?


----------



## FranzJoseph (23. Oktober 2016)

Ohne Limit nie gleich mit den Fps. Doppelt soviel auch nicht nein.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2016)

Was nutzt du denn um die fps und die Hz anzuzeigen?


----------



## FranzJoseph (23. Oktober 2016)

Also die FPS lasse ich mir vom Spiel anzeigen(Rainbow Six Siege ) ... da gibt es so eine Funktion.

Die Hertz Zahl vom Monitor. Im OSD gibt es ein Reiter der heißt: "Informationen" und da steht die Hertz Zahl.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2016)

Ok und Freesync ist im Treiber aktiviert?
Auch einzeln für das Spiel, falls es das bei AMD gibt.


----------



## FranzJoseph (23. Oktober 2016)

Aktiviert ist es. Einzeln fürs Spiel geht das nicht.


----------



## scorplord (24. Oktober 2016)

Hat mein Tipp geholfen? Oder ist das Problem immer noch da?


----------



## FranzJoseph (24. Oktober 2016)

@scorplord

Hey,

ich habe die FPS auf 143 begrenzt und das Problem besteht leider immer noch. 

Hat vielleicht irgendjemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?

Man das regt mich soo auf. Irgendwas stimmt bei mir immer nicht. 


Edit: Hab gerade herausgefunden, dass wenn die FPS konstant sind (+- 1 fps) also wenn ich mich nicht bewege dann funktioniert es fast perfekt. Ganz kurz geht die Hertz Zahl dann wieder auf 144 hoch. Aber nur ganz kurz.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2016)

Hast du denn tearing?

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FranzJoseph (24. Oktober 2016)

Nein eigentlich nicht. Auch nicht wenn Freesync ganz aus ist. Man sieht es vielleicht manchmal ein kleines bisschen an Treppengeländern...aber sonst nicht. Manchmal ist es halt ein bisschen "stotterich" aber nur manchmal.

Edit: hab nochmal genauer auf Tearing geachtet. An ganz kleinen dünnen Teilchen fällt mir Tearing auf. Genau dann, wenn Freesync nicht mehr greift. Also wenn die Hertz Zahl auf 144 Springt. Was übrigens etwas seltener passiert seitdem ich die FPS auf 143 begrenzt habe! Danke für den Tipp @scorplord

Edit2: omg. Ich glaub es funzt jetzt! Hab die FPS einfach genau auf 144 begrenzt. Es scheint zu klappen. Ich beobachte jetzt das ganze erstmal.
DANKE @scorplord


----------



## scorplord (24. Oktober 2016)

FranzJoseph schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich nicht. Auch nicht wenn Freesync ganz aus ist. Man sieht es vielleicht manchmal ein kleines bisschen an Treppengeländern...aber sonst nicht. Manchmal ist es halt ein bisschen "stotterich" aber nur manchmal.
> 
> Edit: hab nochmal genauer auf Tearing geachtet. An ganz kleinen dünnen Teilchen fällt mir Tearing auf. Genau dann, wenn Freesync nicht mehr greift. Also wenn die Hertz Zahl auf 144 Springt. Was übrigens etwas seltener passiert seitdem ich die FPS auf 143 begrenzt habe! Danke für den Tipp @scorplord
> 
> ...



Kein Problem^^
Also ich merke bei mir auch das der Lock nicht immer perfekt greift (mal 1 bis 2 FPS mehr mal 1 bis 2 weniger)
Bei mir klappt es perfekt wenn ich auf 74 den Lock setze. Hatte eher gelegentlich das Problem das manche Spiele es erst akzeptiert haben wenn ich denen ein eigenes Profil angelegt habe 

Aber freut mich wenns funktioniert.


----------



## FranzJoseph (24. Oktober 2016)

Naja zwischendurch geht's wieder hoch auf 144 aber nur sehr kurz. Ansonsten hatte ich gerade komische laggs zwischendurch...aber gerade sind auch Wartungsarbeiten...also später nochmal gucken.


----------



## FranzJoseph (27. Oktober 2016)

Da hab ich mich wohl zu früh gefreut. Bei Rainbow Six ist es zwar akzeptabel...aber bei Battlefield 1 geht Freesync fast gar nicht. Die Hertz bleiben die meiste Zeit bei 144 Hz obwohl ich 40-80 fps hab. Ab und zu funktioniert es dann kurz...merke ich sofort, denn dann wird das Bild gleich viel "ruhiger" 

Ist der Monitor hin? Oder kann das auch am DP Kabel liegen?


----------



## TheNordic (27. Oktober 2016)

Hallo FranzJoseph,
was haben wir denn für einen Patienten?
Monitor Modell und Hersteller?
Grafikkarten Modell und Hersteller?
AMD Treiber Version?
Windows Version?

Freesync testen kannst Du mit der Windmill Demo von AMD ( https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/2B197749034A48E1B00E4B3B5EDFFC66Y)
oder auch mit der Pendel Demo von nVidia ( Download Cool NVIDIA Demos | NVIDIA Cool Stuff )
hier auch noch nette Tests.. http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates


----------



## FranzJoseph (29. Oktober 2016)

Hallo @TheNordic

das wäre der ViewSonic XG2401
Grafikkarte ist eine XFX RX 480 GTR
Die beiden habe ich mit dem mitgelieferten DP Kabel angeschlossen.
Treiber Version ist die 16.10.2(auch schon mit älteren Versionen getestet.
Windows 10 64 Bit 1607(seit paar Wochen kein Update mehr gemacht, weil es da ja Probleme geben soll)
Die 3 Methoden habe ich alle schon ausprobiert.
Bei der Windmill Demo funktioniert Freesync fast gar nicht(Stottern und Tearing deutlich zu sehen.
Bei dem Ding von Nvidia sehe ich kein Unterschied ob Freesync aus oder an ist. Und ja ich hab auf "Vsync aus" gestellt.
Kein Tearing.

Test Ufo zeigt manchmal "stuttering Warning" an


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2016)

Bestell dir testweise mal nen anderes DP 1.2 Kabel.


----------



## FranzJoseph (29. Oktober 2016)

Okay alles klar. Das werde ich aufjedenfall mal machen!


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. November 2016)

Hat zwar alles ziemlich lange gedauert...hab aber Zeit gefunden. Habe mir das Lindy Cromo bestellt, jedoch habe ich damit genau das selbe Problem.  Muss ich davon ausgehen, dass der Monitor kaputt ist ? Ist aber schon ein bisschen komisch...es funktioniert ja alles. Soll also nur das Freesync Modul oder was auch immer da verbaut ist kaputt sein?? 

Edit: Wenn ich Freesync am Monitor ausschalte, dann habe ich in der Windmill Demo auch 45, 50, 55 und 60 fps zur Auswahl. Habe ich Freesync an, dann nur 55 u. 60? Ist das normal ?


----------



## FranzJoseph (13. November 2016)

Das ist alles ein bisschen komisch. Bei WoT scheint es problemlos zu funktionieren...bei Rainbow Six allerdings nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2016)

Alles im Vollbild Modus?


----------



## FranzJoseph (14. November 2016)

Yep. Alles im Vollbild. Auch bei Battlefield 1. Auf manchen Maps läuft es rund und auf der anderen nicht ? Zuerst dachte ich, dass ich nicht mehr in der Freesync Range bin. Aber so ist es nicht. .


----------



## Emani (14. November 2016)

Soll man bei Gsync auch immer einen look setzen. Also wenn mein Monitor bis 144 Hz kann. und ich aber nur ich sage jetzt mal als Beispiel nur max. 100 hz bekommen würde in BF1???


----------



## FranzJoseph (14. November 2016)

Ich habe ein Lock auf 61 gesetzt. Halte ich eigentlich auch immer. Trotzdem funktioniert es nur manchmal


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2016)

Emani schrieb:


> Soll man bei Gsync auch immer einen look setzen. Also wenn mein Monitor bis 144 Hz kann. und ich aber nur ich sage jetzt mal als Beispiel nur max. 100 hz bekommen würde in BF1???


Bei Gsync habe ich da noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Gsync und Vsync ein und läuft.
Wenn du nur 100fps hast, brauchst du ja nicht begrenzen.


----------



## Emani (15. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei Gsync habe ich da noch nie Probleme gehabt.
> Gsync und Vsync ein und läuft.
> Wenn du nur 100fps hast, brauchst du ja nicht begrenzen.



Bei Gsync Vsync einschalten??? Dachte immer mann solle es ausschalten...


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2016)

Vsync begrenzt die fps, so ist Gsync immer aktiv.


----------



## FranzJoseph (15. November 2016)

Also sollte ich Vsync anschlalten ? Sie ist es dann bei einem 144 Hz Monitor? Und ich nur 70 Fps z.B. schaffe ?

Ach ja und dann habe ich doch wieder Inputlag oder ?

Nee ... mit Vsync klappt es gar nicht :/
Hab aber folgendes Beobachtet: bei WoT war ich gerade auf einer Map wo ich 80-120 fps hab. Da läuft Freesync super. Hab dann aber weit ins Tal geguckt, und da gingen dir FPS herunter auf 70, 66,75 hab ich beobachtet. Und schwups...die Hz Zahl springt wieder auf 144, dann wieder runter, wieder hoch usw. Hab ich dann wieder 100 fps läuft alles. Was zum Teufel ist denn das.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2016)

Ich habe auch von Gsync geredet, allerdings sollte das auch bei Freesync funktionieren.
Ich guck auf irgendwelche Hertzzahlen, solange ich kein tearing habe ist alles gut.


----------



## FranzJoseph (17. November 2016)

Tearing habe ich eigentlich auch gar nicht. Allerdings merke ich es, wenn dann Freesync kurzzeitig nicht mehr greift, dass das Bild "unruhiger" wird.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2016)

Sicher das nicht einfach nur niedrige fps daran Schuld sind?


----------



## FranzJoseph (21. November 2016)

Also manchmal schon. Aber meistens habe ich 60 Fps und sehe wie die Hz Zahl trotzdem hoch springt.


----------



## FranzJoseph (10. Dezember 2016)

Mit dem neuen ReLive Treiber funktioniert dir Windmill Demo jetzt richtig, also Freesync greift so wie es soll. Ich teste dann morgen bzw. heute Mittag die Games.


----------



## FranzJoseph (10. Dezember 2016)

Interessant. Battlefield 1 funktioniert fast super(ab und zu minimale Aussetzer Freesyncs die aber kaum auffallen) und bei Rainbow Six geht gar nichts mehr. Immer bei 144Hz . Fps sind rund 100.


----------



## FranzJoseph (12. Dezember 2016)

Hey, wollte nur nochmal bescheid sagen, dass ich nochmal auf den 16.11.5er zurückgegangen bin, und nun klappt es aufeinmal. Also keine desyncs mehr und auch RSS klappt nun!


----------

